# Klipsch R110SW sub setup with Onkyo receiver



## rytec (Mar 4, 2015)

Hello,

I thought it was a piece of cake putting my Klipsch speakers in the room, letting the Audyssey detect the speakers with the special mic.
But I guess it is a very tricky thing to get the subwoofer good in the whole system so it only breaths among the rest.

So maybe you can give me a start on how to get this thing working fine.

What I already did myself is connecting the sub pre out from the receiver to the lfe input of the sub, putting the lfe on the max and the gain fully open, then put the db on 0 of the receiver and let some sound play, then decreased the gain from the sub untill it sounds acceptable, but after some movie tests and music tests I have put the receiver +2db for the sub.
The sub is in standby position which means when it receives a signal it turns on and if it gets no signal for 15-25mins.
But I find it very annoying when I put on the tv and the sub gets no signal untill I increase the volume or when I zap it to a channel with sub output and then back and then it stays on...also weird.

OK, I could put the switch in the ON position but then it's always on and you hear a little sound from the sub when everything else is quiet.

Who can shake hands with these issues and tell me some options to try to minimize it.


----------



## jreb14 (Feb 18, 2015)

I had the same problem and with a Klipsch and had to buy a noise filter and leave it always on


----------



## rytec (Mar 4, 2015)

jreb14 said:


> I had the same problem and with a Klipsch and had to buy a noise filter and leave it always on


OK, thanks for the reply.

And what does this noisefilter do? removing the little sound you hear when it's quiet and won't it decrease the quality of the subwoofer signals?
Do you have some names, type numbers of noise filters?


----------



## jreb14 (Feb 18, 2015)

It basically a capacitor to filter the 60hz hum or ground loop that is in some electronics. These filter are quite cheap and common in car audio. 

http://www.audioholics.com/home-theater-connection/ground-loops-eliminating-system-hum-and-buzz

http://www.ebay.com/itm/GROUND-LOOP...ILLER-RCA-to-RCA-20-AMP-23-long-/270956613091


----------

